# Good Removal Companies to Australia



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all,

We will soon be moving from Singapore to Australia. Any idea on good Removal /Shipping companies who handle door 2 door delivery of household goods.Did some search on the net came up with interswift, Relocasia .Does anybody have experience using them.Or any other companies.


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

There're some in Singapore. I made a call to both the ones you mentioned but haven't tendered their services yet.
When are you planning to move? to which part of Australia.
I'll also be moving in the month of November...so keep me posted on which mover you finally selected, procedure and cost.

Thx


----------



## Veeky (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello ,I have an idea about one of the Good Removal /Shipping company in Singapore .
Astro International Movers, Moving to or from Singapore? Whether you are moving an entire household or just relocating a few items, across the world.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Ricky,mpp,

I am moving to Australia in near future from Singapore. Can you share some info about the movers you have gone through.

Thanks,


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

expat_tobe said:


> Hi Ricky,mpp,
> 
> I am moving to Australia in near future from Singapore. Can you share some info about the movers you have gone through.
> 
> Thanks,


We had used Relocasia moving company. They were good. The cost was approximately $1881 (SGD) + Insurance which came to around 2300 SGD, but this was in Nov 2010 and we did not lot of heavy furniture.
It normally takes 6-8 weeks or more for all your things to come. For us we sent it in Last week of Nov and got everything in end of Jan 2011. The only heavy/big stuff which we shipped was TV, Kitchen trolley, rocking chair and a side table rest all were small small stuff like books (lots of them),kitchen utensils, glass crockery, clothes, shoes etc. They packed everything on a Saturday morning it took them half a day. None of our crockery was broken and absolutely no damage to anything. In Australia they called us 4 days before to confirm suitable time for delivery. Overall we were satisfied with their service. Hope this information helps.


----------



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

hi to all! just want to ask what trigger tour decision of moving out from sg! im currently at the decision phase if we will pursue our career in aussie..just want to seek opinions for those came from sg..tnx in advance!


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot mpp for your detailed reply. Will check with them for a quote.



mpp said:


> We had used Relocasia moving company. They were good. The cost was approximately $1881 (SGD) + Insurance which came to around 2300 SGD, but this was in Nov 2010 and we did not lot of heavy furniture.
> It normally takes 6-8 weeks or more for all your things to come. For us we sent it in Last week of Nov and got everything in end of Jan 2011. The only heavy/big stuff which we shipped was TV, Kitchen trolley, rocking chair and a side table rest all were small small stuff like books (lots of them),kitchen utensils, glass crockery, clothes, shoes etc. They packed everything on a Saturday morning it took them half a day. None of our crockery was broken and absolutely no damage to anything. In Australia they called us 4 days before to confirm suitable time for delivery. Overall we were satisfied with their service. Hope this information helps.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

twiti_tin12 said:


> hi to all! just want to ask what trigger tour decision of moving out from sg! im currently at the decision phase if we will pursue our career in aussie..just want to seek opinions for those came from sg..tnx in advance!


There were a number of reasons but the most important being a permanent job offer and the research project which my husband would be working on in Australia. Also we found life in Singapore a bit too stressed what with long working hours and long hours in MRT in 
overcrowded trains at times husband used to skip 1 or 2 trains as he could not get in.
Also in Singapore nothing much to do socially other than visiting one mall or the other.It was always either Orchard road, CQ, Holland Village or Esplanade just tired of limited choices and over a lifetime it can be boring. Also No outdoor activities or no new places to explore.We love the outdoors and try to make the most of it over here.
Also financially Australia was a much more better option for us considering the high condo rents in Singapore.So guess mix of lot of factors.


----------



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

tnx mpp for tour rply.. you are right that its a bit of boring here since its so small country to go out! we usually stay at home since we almost went to all the places here..the only thng that makes me tnk twice of moving out is our good career here and since we already bought an hdb flat..

still i want to experience atleast of having the landed house having own car, cheaper educ for my kid and cheaper hospitalization i guess! 

also dont know where to start.. sorry jut have few questions..
a.. do u got a job online after getting your visa?
b..is the pay out there a lot better here? savings wise is it u can save there compare to here?
c..how to start..maybe havent read a lot of forums here..but is it good to ask for agency to help apply for visa?

appreciate your inputs and tnx a lot!


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

twiti_tin12 said:


> tnx mpp for tour rply.. you are right that its a bit of boring here since its so small country to go out! we usually stay at home since we almost went to all the places here..the only thng that makes me tnk twice of moving out is our good career here and since we already bought an hdb flat..
> 
> still i want to experience atleast of having the landed house having own car, cheaper educ for my kid and cheaper hospitalization i guess!
> 
> ...


I am not sure in which field you work but for us my husband already had a job and both his work visa and late PR visa was sponsored by his office, so i do not have any experience of applying for visa through agency as such.I am not sure if i can be of great help to you.
Pay wise it again depends in which field you are (you can try searching on seek.com.au to check salaries matching your skill sets ) but you have very high taxes here unlike singapore and cost of living is a little high compared to Singapore especially grocery, utilities and eating out. One of the things which is cheaper here compared to Singapore is rentals and buying a car (but still expensive compared to other developed countries ) but over all life is stress free and have great outdoors which we absolutely love.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

I second most of the things what mpp said. If you want to get a PR first like me before getting a job, then go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship. Thats the best place to start. Don't go for agencies to waste that extra bucks. At any cost, you have to prepare all your documents. In my view, all they do is filling up forms for you, which you can do also. Just need a little patience. Thats all. All the best.



twiti_tin12 said:


> tnx mpp for tour rply.. you are right that its a bit of boring here since its so small country to go out! we usually stay at home since we almost went to all the places here..the only thng that makes me tnk twice of moving out is our good career here and since we already bought an hdb flat..
> 
> still i want to experience atleast of having the landed house having own car, cheaper educ for my kid and cheaper hospitalization i guess!
> 
> ...


----------



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

tnx a lot mpp and expat_tobe for spending tine to reply on my queries.. im getting more convince to get going with all your inputs.. hope i can get it fast enough but with positive results..

sorry just have one more question..is it a lot cheaper to bring your 2yr old kid to a childcare than having 1 of your relatives bring over there.:sorry to consider a lot of things! tnx again!


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

twiti_tin12 said:


> tnx a lot mpp and expat_tobe for spending tine to reply on my queries.. im getting more convince to get going with all your inputs.. hope i can get it fast enough but with positive results..
> 
> sorry just have one more question..is it a lot cheaper to bring your 2yr old kid to a childcare than having 1 of your relatives bring over there.:sorry to consider a lot of things! tnx again!


Don't have kids so have no idea about childcare and its related costs.


----------

